# Zucchini Casserole



## cheftomny (Oct 17, 2007)

Trying to grow zucchini in my garden but something keeps eating my plants....trying to get to the bottom of it now. I made this recipe the other day...everyone enjoyed!



2 zucchini, sliced thin
1 shallot, chopped fine
1 garlic clove, chopped
salt and black pepper, to taste
1/4 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup Italian seasoned breadcrumbs
1/4 cup Italian seasoned breadcrumbs, for topping
1 cup Cheddar cheese


In a bowl, combine the zucchini, shallot, garlic, salt, pepper, olive oil, cream, 1/2 cup Cheddar cheese and 1/2 cup breadcrumbs. Toss to combine. Pour into a baking pan that has been coated with non-stick cooking spray. Top with the remaining cheese and breadcrumbs. Bake at 350 degrees F for about 30 minutes.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Eating the leaves? Eating the stems? What?

If you want, repost this at The Chef's Garden forum, with as many specifics as possible, and we might be able to help.


----------

